# fish feeders on public lakes question



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

any one know if you can use automatic fish feeder to fish from a perment shanty? just to attract them like fish pellets or even a million spikes. in a auto feed cotainer. droped in the lake daily i have heard of people using flies and anmial remains in ther shanty in the olden days to attract fish. if it was me i could not stand the smell for long. so i thought about a auto fish feeder. are they legal to use. could be good for perch spering guys if you think it is. i got to read the book good not talking minows. just thinking like wax worms or even spikes or pellets.i going to go threw the book top to bottom to night to see if i notice any thing. any ways thanks for the help. don't want to do any thing ilegal just thinking out loud lol's.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

went through the book and copy pasted from web site this stuff looks like it is ilegal to do.
From link see red letters 


Lawful Fishing Methods

Bait: See updated VHS information on pages 14-15. Any fish (except lampreys, live carp, and goldfish) and frogs may be used as bait when legally taken and possessed. Wigglers (mayfly nymphs) and other aquatic nymphs and larvae also may be used for bait, but may not be taken from any trout stream except for personal use on the same stream. Crayfish may be taken for bait for personal use. See special exceptions on Michigan-Wisconsin Boundary Waters (p. 13). To help reduce the spread of invasive species, anglers are reminded to properly dispose of all bait *including worms*, crayfish and minnows in a trash receptacle.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_52261-211448--,00.html







but what about pellets ??


even pellets are ilegal because it says all bait in the above part . any ways thanks for looking


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

People chum whitefish all the time thru the ice.......lots of different recipes are used......


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

wally-eye said:


> People chum whitefish all the time thru the ice.......lots of different recipes are used......


 

according to all bait your not to chum them it is a fine line and i just do not want ot skate on thin ice with the law. of course you could call it still baiting or could you call it littering disposing of bait see my point. it is a very fine line but unsure there.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't really interpret an of that paragraph as saying that it would be illegal to chum pellets. Carp fishermen would all be in violation if this was so. You might want to send an email to the DNR on this issue. Of course a CO may interpret the law differently, but they could tell you if it's a definite offense.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

swaprat said:


> according to all bait your not to chum them it is a fine line and i just do not want ot skate on thin ice with the law. of course you could call it still baiting or could you call it littering disposing of bait see my point. it is a very fine line but unsure there.


on the chum thing I have been checked by some very by the book CO's while carp fishing and we basically chum to catch them. He asked me to explain the whole process to him and what we use and he said cool, but does it work? Then a alarm goes off and he nets a 15lb carp for me lol.

There is something from a company called Top Mix that makes a "ground bait" that is designed to attract panfish to an area.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

seen this stuff i may end out getting some and top mix liquid atractent to soak it in prior to feeding them lol's. if i can find a c/o that agrees that it not ilegal lol's.


http://keystonehatcheries.com/catal...ment/game-fish-pellets/game-fish-pellets.html


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Cheaters!!! LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

:evilsmile thats inovation for ya. got to be on top of the game lol's


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

CO's

The only CO opinion that count is the one of the CO that is holding the ticket book. Interpretation IS everything in matters that are at all "gray".
What is "litter" , polution of water etc.. People do lots of things, the question is "is it legal" or better yet, can it get you a ticket. Often very hard to get a definative answer even when you try your best to ask the DNR so you can do the correct thing. Damn shame but often true! Good luck. Fish BLock Dist, by AMG 1401 S. Hanley, St. Louis, Mo. 63144 314-645-6494


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

i grew up on a small private lk. and and i use to stuff any old mesh bag with bread and hot dogs or what ever would fit and a brick and sink it under my shanty and there was always fish there tha was 20 years ago so i bet it is illegal because it works very good


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here i was looking threw the book and it is illegal according to the red highlighted words. see them below for your self. this is why i always study rules before i do what i do.




Unlawful Activities

Possess or transport any live transgenic (genetically engineered) organisms or the following nonnative fish: bighead carp, black carp, large scale silver carp, silver carp, grass carp (white amur), members of the snakehead family (Channidae), bitterling, Ide, Japanese weatherfish, rudd, tench, Eurasian ruffe, tubenose goby, or round goby. To do so may result in civil fines up to $10,000. 

Import, plant or transplant live game fish including viable eggs of any game fish without permit. 

Buy or sell fish or parts of fish, reptiles, amphibians, or crayfish taken under a sport fishing license. 

Take fish for the sole purpose of removing the eggs. 

Take or attempt to take freshwater mussels (clams or other bivalves) whether living or dead, including the shell or parts thereof (except zebra and quagga mussels) from any waters of the state except under provisions of a cultural or scientific investigation permit from the DNR. 

Take, attempt to take, or possess, any threatened or endangered species, except as authorized by the DNR. For more information, see http://web4.msue.msu.edu/mnfi/data/specialanimals.cfm. 

Possess or sell a multi-pointed hook with a weight permanently attached. 

Possess illegally taken fish or mutilated fish that cannot be measured or identified. 

Possess more than the Michigan limit when fishing in Michigan waters even if holding licenses from more than one state or province.Commercially take, possess, or sell rusty crayfish (Orconectes rusticus) in Michigan. 

Commercially take amphibians or reptiles in Michigan. 

Disturb or remove reptile eggs from the wild without a permit. 

Fish for any species or possess fishing devices along a stream closed to fishing. 

Fish with your hands, firearms, explosives, crossbows, setlines, poisons, or methods other than lawful fishing methods. 

Fish anywhere in a fish ladder or within 100 feet of a lamprey control weir. 

Use a net to take a fish within 100 feet of a dam (you may use a landing net to secure a legally hooked fish). 

Use a seine for any species other than minnows. 

Use cast nets in any inland water. 

Possess a spear, gaff, or bow/arrow along a trout stream at any time. 

Shoot reptiles or amphibians with a firearm (including spring, air, or gas propelled). 

Have a weight rigidly attached to a multi-pointed hook, or suspended from a multi-point hook. 

Fish on a river, stream, or drowned river mouth (see Note 3, p.10) using a weight suspended below any hook unless the hook is on a dropper line (a leader) that is at least 3" long. 

*Deposit litter, fish offal, or any foreign matter, in any waters of the state or on any lands, private or public.Take or attempt to take fish outside of the open season for that species. *

Commercially harvest wigglers from any state waters from June 1 - Sept. 1. 

Snag fish or retain a fish not hooked in the mouth. 

Possess largemouth or smallmouth bass during the Catch-and-Immediate-Release season, see p. 5 and Note 2 p. 7.


----------

